# Lying under my rolling computer chair



## Sleepwalk (Feb 4, 2010)

My new cat has taken a fancy to weaving himself between the legs of my rolling computer chair whenever I sit down. I always get him to move, but he justs sits down directly behind or in front of the chair. I love that he wants to be close to me, but I'm horrified I'll roll back without paying attention one day and hurt him. Is there anything I can do to help him understand that's a no-fly zone?


----------



## Owned_By_Two (Mar 30, 2010)

My cat used to do the same thing. What worked for me was placing a regular, cushioned chair right next to my rolling chair, off to the side. That way he's close, more comfortable, happier because he's up higher, he's safer, and he's easier to pet.  You can always place a covering on the chair to help with the cat hair.

My cat took to the chair like a duck to water.


----------



## Sleepwalk (Feb 4, 2010)

Owned_By_Two said:


> My cat used to do the same thing. What worked for me was placing a regular, cushioned chair right next to my rolling chair, off to the side. That way he's close, he's happier because he's up higher, and he's safer.


Ooh! Good idea. My cat recently had his back leg amputated and can't jump very well, but I bet I can find some kind of climbable cat perch he could sit on... He's a great climber.  So glad his previous owners didn't have him declawed.

Thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## Owned_By_Two (Mar 30, 2010)

You're quite welcome. As a suggestion, maybe you can leave small cardboard box next to the chair (about half the height of the chair) that he can step onto, and then step onto the chair. But that will take up more space than your solution with the climbable cat perch. At any rate, he'll still be next to you, and the both of you will be happier!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I keep little footstools all over for my cats that need extra help. Ray is just old and seems to have trouble, and Orlando has a badly healed broken leg. The last footstool I got was from WalMart. It was only about 12 bucks and it folds up when not in use. That one is next to my bed. There is one I keep next to the table where I feed them. My dad made that one and if he were alive he would be very happy to know what great use it is getting. Another one I got at a thrift shop and it sits next to the couch where Ray likes to sleep. Footstools work better for my cats then those stairs they sell at the pet stores.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I put a little rug under my chair so it doesn't move until I really, really want it to. My girls like hanging around down there, too.


----------

